# National composers and international recognition



## Juan Gonzalez (Mar 17, 2016)

Hello everyone,
I think that in almost all artistic branches (and some stuff outside them), all countries tend to study and value more national products than foreign countries (with exceptions, of course). So, I was wondering how well-known or appreciated are Hispaniard composers (Cabezón, Victoria, Soler...) in another countries; and what composers do you think that are not much appreciated or known outside you country.


----------



## Samuel Kristopher (Nov 4, 2015)

I can't say I know any of those composers in anything more than name - I'm from New Zealand. Probably not many have heard of New Zealand's musical grandfather Douglas Lilburn either 

I feel like the only national composers who gained international recognition were Europeans, especially those like Dvorak who popularised their works in America. I wonder, whether Dvorak would be half as famous in the West as he is today, if he'd never gone to America.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I have several Lilburn CD's and love them. 

My favourite Dutch composers are probably not even widely known in the Netherlands (Henk Andriessen, Diepenbrock, van Gilzen, Zweers, Keuris).


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

Samuel Kristopher said:


> I wonder, whether Dvorak would be half as famous in the West as he is today, if he'd never gone to America.


...or indeed whether the soundtracks of so many Westerns would have sounded quite the same.


----------



## Juan Gonzalez (Mar 17, 2016)

I have to recognise that I only know one of the ones you have said.


----------



## Ken B (Oct 18, 2015)

Samuel Kristopher said:


> I can't say I know any of those composers in anything more than name - I'm from New Zealand. Probably not many have heard of New Zealand's musical grandfather Douglas Lilburn either
> 
> I feel like the only national composers who gained international recognition were Europeans, especially those like Dvorak who popularised their works in America. I wonder, whether Dvorak would be half as famous in the West as he is today, if he'd never gone to America.


I have some Lilburn, and like it. I like some Ozzies, if it isn't a faux pas to lump the Anzacs together. Koehne and Sculthorpe in particular.


----------

